# Help Settling in a rehomed dog



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello Everyone  

This time I'm here pleading advise on behalf of someone else. 
My sister has just kindly rehomed a 18 month old labrador girl, luckily she came with the bed and everything else she lived with at her old house so she has lots of familiar smells to comfort her but I was just wondering , having never re homed a dog before what is the best way to settle them in? 

Her previous owner didn't seem to walk her very much or very often , and she is being rehomed because she chews the house to bits, would it be worth just throwing everyone straight into a routine, get up go out have breakfast go walkies or should they be just trying to introduce her to everything inside before they tackle outside? 

Also how do you deal with them fretting for their previous owners?


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

If the Labbie girl was mine I think I would try to implement my routine in terms of walks, etc ASAP. If nothing else, it will distract the dog from her loss and grieving.

Not sure there is anything much that can be done to help her overcome her fretting. It will take time, dogs are loyal and bonded to their owner. Even if they were far from ideal.

Maybe the dog isn't inherently distructive at all, perhaps due to her lack of exercise and diversions, she was just bored out of her mind. So she chewed stuff around the house to give her something to do from dawn to dusk.

I'd recommend plenty of chew toys ( e.g. stuffed kongs) and suitable chews like bulls pizzles, elks antlers or large raw knuckle bones ( like an entire femor or a shoulder blade - good time to make friend's with a butcher!). Blissful chewing will also help her to take her mind of things AND show her that her new home is good news.

bravo to your sister for giving her a new home!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes I knew instantly when she told us she barely got walked that her destructiveness was boredom / frustrations.

We had a Labrador growing up and I bought my mother another one around 5 years ago and they have always been exercised regularly and we've never had bad chewing problems ( although my childhood Labrador used to love chewing the handles on forks and spoons! ) 

She seems to have bonded to my 12 year old nephew straight away which is a relief, he's been walking her and playing with her and even was able to let her walk off the leash when he took her out. She even cried at the door for him when he left the house for a little while. 

We've noticed she is a little wary of men but I think that is because she came from an all female household I made my husband go and make a fuss of her and give her lots of treats which she was more than happy to take! 

I'm very happy she seems to be settling in very well! Labs never cease to amaze me with how easy going and adjustable they are! :001_wub:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> This time I'm here pleading advise on behalf of someone else.
> My sister has just kindly rehomed a 18 month old labrador girl, luckily she came with the bed and everything else she lived with at her old house so she has lots of familiar smells to comfort her but I was just wondering , having never re homed a dog before what is the best way to settle them in?
> ...


It can take rehomed dogs a good while to settle in, everthing will be totally strange even though she has got her own things with a familiar smell.

If the dog wasn't walked much and didn't have adequate physical and mental stimulation then that was probably a good deal of the problem why she chewed especially likely too if she was left alone for long periods.

Dogs usually thrive and are happier with a routine, what becomes routine becomes normal, and whats normal is security. It will take her a while to bond and become relaxed.

I would establish regular walks straight away, If they didn't habituate, socialise her and walk her regularly from a pup or she didn't go out very much at all, be aware of any body language that shows she is uncomfortable or uncertain or anxious about particular sights sounds and situations. She could well be enthusiastic and bomb proof but just in case. If she does seem unhappy, then I would start with perhaps shorter walks with maybe less challenging sights sounds and situations at first, and see how she copes. Once you have gauged her behaviour and how enthusiastic she is, you can adjust the walks accordingly to longer and more challenging ones as you go.

Even if she knows the basic commands and especially if she doesnt, doing a few training sessions throughout the day, using praise and treats as reward, and mixing it with some interactive play in the garden is another way you can give her some mental and physical stimulation, it will also improve her confidence and help with bonding.

Making sure she has things like Kongs either classic for wet food or filled with other things, Kong wobblers for dried Kibble, and a good selection of safe chews will help with periods of wind down and relaxation in between. If she is a bit of a chewer then it will give her something productive and rewarding to do with her mouth too. Chewing is a destresser too. She is still young too so a selection of toys will help. its best to get a few and rotate them as they get bored quickly with a pile just left laying around all the time.

If she is looking a bit unsettled Adaptil dog appeasing pheromone diffusers can help dogs settle. If she does seem a little unsettled outside too on walks at first you can get a collar form too.
Adaptil helps dogs and puppys learn settle travel and in kennels

There is times when she will obviously have to be left in the near future. So after she is a bit more settled after a few days, and into a routine, it may be an idea to start giving her very short self amusement and wind down periods alone after a walk when she is more tired got rid of excess energy and be more ready to settle, while you are in. Again if you start to do short ones while you are there and build the time up, it will again become part of her routine and normality and an easier transition when she does have to start to be left. If they are allowed to follow you around all the time otherwise when you are there, it can make the contrast too much if the are suddenly left alone otherwise.


----------

